
Userfly: Capture and playback user interaction on your web site - nreece
http://www.userfly.com/
======
pedalpete
Wow! That is really amazing. How big is the javascript file you use to run
that? I would be concerned with slowing down a user more on an already
javascript heavy site.

However, what I found really amazing was that in the playback you are able to
show javascript modals, so i assume that also means that all ajax responses
will be captured by userfly.

Really cool.

I assume you see this being used more in user testing than in capturing the
daily usage of a site? I would think that capturing daily usage would be be
too time consuming for anybody to actual go through all the videos.

As far as the look of your site, I do find the yellow on white a bit hard to
read, and it doesn't stick out much.

